# John Schnieder of Tracks N' Trains?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of an email contact for John Schneider of Tracks N' Trains (Just Plain Folk)? I searched here and in the archives and found an email, but it got bumped. 

By the way, does anyone know of any 1:25-1:24 scale tractors? I can't find anything, so I'm hopping John might still have some that he used to offer. The one I got from him a few years ago is perfect and I'm looking for some more for a flat car load.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You should try some of the "Farm and Fleet" type stores (Theison's, Norby's, etc." for model tractors (and lots of other vehicles and such) in many scales. Local Theison's here in Iowa has at least two aisles of models and toys, many in 1:24.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the last email address I had from John is this the one you have? 
[email protected] 
Here is a phone number I don't know if it's still or not 
Just Plain Folk 
(856) 786-0080


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

track and train stuff is now sold by slivergate


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep Dean, that's the old contact I had on file. My gmail bumped it back.

Is SilverGate distributing everything Tracks N' Trains used to offer? I thought the Silvergate thing was mainly for the line of figures (Just Plain Folk).

After searching for a few months, there just doesn't seem to be too many farm tractors in 1:24. There are a lot in 1:16, and some even in 1:12. A few in 1:32 too. But I'm also looking for older (1920-1940s) tractors, so that makes the search a bit harder. I'll keep looking, but I think I've tried most sources as of now. Not too many farm supply stores in my area...Southern California. I'll keep looking though.

Below is the fantastic tractor (which I believe might be an Allis Chalmers) I got from John around four-five years ago. It is the perfect scale for our layout. The lamb is from John as well:


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

when the gal form just plain folk called she told me all that they had to offer was now sold thru silivergate ...... I have a list at the store but why don't you just call silivergate ?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

He'll be at ECLSTS. I can report back if he has any tractors. 

-Brian


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
You might have luck with tractors at the following: 

http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/products.asp?type=Farm_Toys 

Scrool down on left for 1/24 or 1/25 

Dave


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave thanks for the link. Forgot about 3000 toys. I've purchased some vehicles from them in the past.

They have some 1:25 tractors, but unfortunately all are too modern. There are some bulldozer/crawlers in 1:25 that are interesting and era appropriate for the most part. A little pricey, but very nice. Many of those 1:16 tractors would be absolutely perfect if they were smaller


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt when I looked they had one or two that looked to be from the fifties. With your skill level you might be able to back date these with minimal effort for a "good enough" appearance. I'm still checking for another link I seem to recall. 

Dave


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The Oil Pull lightweight from Kester's Old Time Collectibles in Illinois is nominally 1:25. Since they all had a "family" look it works in both larger and smaller scales. The same can be said of the Case traction engine. These look like old fashioned cast iron toys, not scale models. He also has a nice Silver King. The only real drawback is that they aren't very cheap new ($50-$65 the Silver King is about $100)










BTW, I have his Frick traction engine and a modified Huber roller on my layout. As well as a cheapy ($5) cast iron Fordson. Judge for yourself if they are usable


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are neat. A little older then would probably work for newly delivered tractors on our layout era, but nice to know they are out there. Thanks.


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

hi Matt John has one left He said it yours he will be in Ontario couple weeks. dean e-mail is correct . 

Chillicharlie


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for that info Charlie. Ontario meaning Ontario California? Would that be the Big Train Show?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I saw John at the East Coast Show and he had one of those tractors.
Also his website is up and running.

http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/

Also he is now having buildings made. Here is a photo of a building he sent me.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Just Plain Folk has a new website 

http://www.JustPlainFolkFigures.com/


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.JustPlainFolkFigures.com/


----------

